# PS3 HDMI port died (but is still alive??)



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So there was a power surge, and it killed my TV. I have not ripped apart the TV to check the capacitors on the power board, but I did replace the TV. I bought a 42" vizio, and the HDMI appeared to be bad. PS3 wouldn't display on it AND my desktop computer would not display on it.

Yet the computer recognized the TV model, just would not show on screen. 
I hook up the xbox 360 to the hdmi, and it worked just fine. My MacBook pro also works just fine using the HDMI 1 and 2 on the TV. 

The PS3 works using the component cables, and even outputs 1080p using the component cables. 

So, the surge killed the hdmi port on the PS3 AND my GTX 980. 
Is this possible, or is there something I should do with the PS3?

I have tried to factory reset the PS3, I have tried to reset the display settings on the PS3, it will not output on the HDMI. It detects there is a HDMI cable, but when selected, it goes to "No Input Signal Detected" (ps3 not outputting)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, a surge would not kill one HDMI port.

Do you have any other monitors or TVs to test the PS3 on for HDMI?


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No, a surge would not kill one HDMI port.
> 
> Do you have any other monitors or TVs to test the PS3 on for HDMI?


yep. I tested it on my 1080p computer monitor, the Bravia in the living room, and the vizio in the garage. HDMI port is dead. 

I forgot to mention it killed the control box in my ceiling fan too, and I had to pull the fan down and replace it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's interesting. You could see about replacing the motherboard for cheap off of eBay.


----------

